# Turbo Loft Build



## NayNay

Ok, as promised, here are the photos of the work I got done with the help of my carpenter friend on Sunday. She has bad arthritis, and it was raining, so she was moving slow, and we didn't get as much done as we hoped. However, she's coming over again tomorrow, and is going to keep on tutoring me in the mysteries of carpentry. Already she has taught me many handy tips and tricks.
We only worked for 2 hours, and this is how far we got:









The floor, framed.









The floor up on blocks, squared and leveled. 









With some of the flooring nailed on- starting to look like a building! 


It will end up being 12x7, give or take, which is a size that seems good as a starter, with enough room to do some breeding.


----------



## NayNay

.......and the back wall, framed...


----------



## NayNay

Yup- I think it'll be pretty sweet- and done quick, rain or shine. I am turbo motivated.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Looks great Niki!  

I ended up starting my loft too. My family is pretty lazy but at the end of the day the 3 men of the family got 50% of the loft done (My dad, older brother, and me).

Instead of going a 8 X 4 X 6 red rose style loft as I had first planned, I instead decided to build an 8 X 4 X 4 loft split into two 4 X 4 X 4 sections. This is because this loft will mainly house my flyers and its easier to catch the birds in this set up for flight releases. 

Your loft is looking great! I'll add pictures of mine up here soon. It's nothing pretty but it'll get the job done


----------



## billyr70

Great work, looks like it wont take long at all.


----------



## NayNay

Sunny day, I should be able to get a lot done- esp if my friend sticks around. She has a bus to catch to get home from school- The plan right now is that I pick her up from school, and she helps until her bus to the county leaves at 4-ish, giving me 2 hours of her time. But, hopefully the sunshine will make her want to work on it, and I can drive her home when the sun goes down at 8. 

Either way, much will get done today, and pics will follow. I am super excited.

Gubir- it sounds like you have a good plan, man. Can't wait to see pics. I still have all that metal roofing if you need any. Not sure when I could bring it up there tho- lots of irons in the fire these days.


----------



## NayNay

Dang it all to Heck- my friend was trying to save 2x4's , so we placed the floor joists on 2 ft centers- Big oops- even with 1/2" ply, it was not supportive enough. So, she came over today and flipped it over with me, and now, I gotta add 6 more. At least it'll be real strong...but it is a holdup that I didn't need. However- nice sunny day, and I am hard at work. With the 2 walls already framed, I am hoping to be able to fix the floor, get someone to help me flip it back up on the foundation, and frame the other 2 walls today. Then, stand em up asap, and proceed with the rest of it- which should go pretty quick. Pics later.......


----------



## Sunne

Looks great so far


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Same problem here Niki. I'm gonna have to fix up the floor as well. Apparently 6 2 X 4's isn't good enough for a 8 X 4 floor


----------



## Jaysen

Don't skip on floor support. Minimum would be [email protected]" supported every 4 feet. Better would be [email protected]" supported at 8'. If you really want to go 24" (which is easy to justify) consider [email protected]" supported at 8' or [email protected]" supported at 4'. 

If you really have to use 2x4 do it at 12" with no more then 4' between supports.


----------



## NayNay

The expense of the 2x6, 2x8, etc is what inspired me to pursue my original pallet plan. But, now it is super sturdy the 2x4's every foot. And I have loads of cinder blocks supporting it. 
Gurbir, I thought yours is a reach in loft? But hey, if it needs more support, slap em in there- better now than later. 
I got a lot done today, but nothing really picture worthy. Esp since I came in for a sandwich, tuned on the tv- and fell asleep  . I like my naps. Luckily it stays light till 8:30 these days. But, I'll take a bunch of pics when I raise the walls- which is gonna be a happy moment for sure. 

One handy thing I learned was to lay out the top and bottom sills for the side walls on the floor of the loft, set the angle of the roof, and then measure out and draw in the location of the studs. That way you can get the angles for the top of the wall correct, as well as the length of the studs. I was gonna use math . The pencil marks keep it simpler,and make it easy to set it up for nailing it all together.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- Almost time to raise the walls, which will be super exciting. My son and I went to met a local club member and her son, and check out their birds and loft. 
It was actually my very first time even holding a pigeon, and that was really fun! Now y'all know how crazy I am for sure- buying birds, and building a loft without ever even meeting a pigeon face to face. But, I knew I would like them, and I did. My son is also now very excited, and can't wait for our birds to get here. He really wants them to "like him", so I think there will be a lot of one on one time and hand feeding going on. 

Ok- Pictures- 

Here is the far wall. It will have a window, and the option of a big aviary in case I have birds I don't wanna risk losing, etc- plus, it will be the breeder section.


----------



## NayNay

here is the framed up door side wall- on the newly extra supportive floor.









and here is the front wall, cut and laid out, but needing some nails. It will have 3 small windows across the top, and access to front aviary and trap dead center.


----------



## birdkeeper

Looking good with the progress. when are we going to see the final build my friend?


----------



## NayNay

Well, I called it turbo loft build intentionally- I've had a few hiccups, but hopefully the shell will be complete by the end of the week. Then interiors asap. I have to balance school, family time, but mostly I do have a lot of free time.


----------



## yopigeonguy

Looking good!


----------



## Wingsonfire

The Turbo Loft is getting there and lookin nice


----------



## NayNay

I wanted to raise the walls today- perfect weather doesn't last around here- sometimes doesn't even last through the day. But, when I called my pal the carpenter for advice, she convinced me to wait until tomorrow, cuz she will come over and make sure I do it right. So, hopefully, we will get a lot done tomorrow- and we have sunshine!


----------



## billyr70

Looks Good. Measure twice and cut once my friend..


----------



## NayNay

Man, I have known that for years- but I still managed to short cut 3 of my 2x4's! I just don't have the same level of concentration that I used to. But, I need shorter 2 bys for framing the windows and such, so it's no biggie- just makes me feel like a moron. Of course it is raining today, dagnabbit. But, it could easily be sunny by this afternoon. Besides, the first thing I learned about Washington weather when I moved here was that if you cancel your plans due to weather, you won't ever do anything. So, we carry on, rain or shine. Luckily, my carpenter friend is from Alaska, and is fond of mentioning all the times she was outside framing houses in 20 below weather, etc etc etc. - so she is unlikely to bail due to weather.


----------



## NayNay

Well, in the pouring rain, we raised the walls. An hour later, the sun came out! I am hoping it sticks around till tomorrow, cuz I have the day free, and could do some turbo action- gotta plumb the walls, frame in the windows and doors, throw a few top sills on, and put on the sheathing- easy squeezy, right?


----------



## swagg

Looking good. Is that plastic under the blocks?


----------



## NayNay

Yeah, I was thinkin vapor barrier? Plus the lawn is too vigorous, so I needed to smother it some. I am also planning on smothering the lawn in a 3-4 ft perimeter around the loft, with the old cardboard with a thick layer of bark trick eventually. Dang grass is growing so fast- perfect weather for it- rain sun sun Rain Rain sun, repeat.


----------



## swagg

Ah i see. I think i would at least cut it back so rain cant get on it. Essentially you a just building your loft on top of small scale pool most likely making the moisture worse. Keep the rain off of it


----------



## NayNay

no worries, I plan on trimmin it back, and the loft is on a high spot, so water won't be flowing under. But, given that I didn't build it 18" off the ground, I figured that the plastic would keep some of the overall evaporative moisture at bay. All theoretical. But, my carpenter pal didn't give me the stink eye for it, and she isn't the kind to let stuff be done wrong.....


----------



## billyr70

Looking good NayNay. The hard part is done.


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> Looking good NayNay. The hard part is done.


Yes, my thoughts exactly. Esp since all remaining phases can be done with me, myself and I. Gonna head out there now, and take advantage of the sunshine, and remaining hours of daylight.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Great job Niki! Its looking great already  

I got 70% of my loft done as well.

8 foot long, 4 wide, 4 high, split into 2 sections.

Congrats with the completion so far and I hope all is set up before the pigeons arrive. Good luck!


----------



## NayNay

Thanks Gurbir. Glad you are making such good progress. I didn't do much on tuesday- ended up being super social and taking care of some life tasks. But, I feel like the end is in sight. At least as much as it needs to be for now. Just need one functional section before birds arrive, which should be no problem. It'll be 3 ultimately, but it won't take much to get it "done enough". I can get a lot done in a few hours of actual work. I have generated a lot of scrap lumber for perches  . When are you going to post some pictures of your new loft?


----------



## NayNay

Ok- Well, it was an unusually bust week, workin all my various hustles that keep the lights on and a roof over my head. 

But, I got some work done. Nothing picture worthy. But, walls are nice and plumb, and most of the framing of openings is done. well, kinda most- I just remembered that I got some louvered heat vents at the recycled building supply for a buck each, so, I need to frame those in as well. But, it goes quick when I actually get myself out there. I will have a bunch of time tomorrow, and will be working on my loft, rain or our other option this time of year- getting ready to rain- lol.


----------



## NayNay

I just hope my birds are more "Turbo" than I have been!


----------



## rpalmer

NayNay said:


> I just hope my birds are more "Turbo" than I have been!


Me too. I've been watching from your start. Best of "luck".


----------



## NayNay

rpalmer said:


> Me too. I've been watching from your start. Best of "luck".


Thanks man- hey, wait a minute, are you telling me that people can actually See what I post? Dang, I thought I was just journaling 

Well, I have 14 birds coming my way- 4 in just a few days- and then need to see if birdkeeper Marvin has managed to hold onto any birds for me from back when he was giving them away 3 weeks ago, and I thought I'd be all done in just a few days.  

Either way, gotta make my body do what it used to be able to do back when I was younger. My mind never got the memo that my body sent out re it's unwillingness to put in a good solid 8 hours of labor like it used to back in the day.


----------



## NayNay

[/QUOTE}I have a question for you. Why do you want to get birds before your loft is done? I see that on here so many times, I just can't wrap my head around it.[/QUOTE]

Well, I got started here on PT/interested in getting involved with pigeons right around the time that last hatches were being born, so, I figured I would buy the birds, and while they grew fat and happy at the breeders loft, I would build them a nice home. So, I did lots of research, asked lots of questions, and am on my way to having a nice loft just in time for my birds. 

So, long story short- it was a timing thing for me.

Plus, I foolishly thought I could swing a hammer all day long, bend and lift, etc- like I used to be able to do. Since I am older than I think I am, and busier than I think I am, I was wrong about how long it would take- plus I ended up shifting towards a better constructed loft than I originally intended, which cost me a good chunk of time switching horses mid-stream. 

Besides, how motivated would I be to build it if there were no birds to put in it? I need to feel the pressure in everything I do.  . Same way with my school situation- getting my homework done at last possible second, pulling allnighters to finish my final project, etc etc. It's a personal style- some are cautious ,others more reckless. Doesn't matter which you are, just that you are true to who you are. I learned long ago that I gotta be me, or what the heck is the point. We were all created differently for a reason. Diversity is strength- just like with highly inbreed pigeon families- eventually you gotta bring in new blood.


----------



## NayNay

Well, I am young, relatively speaking, but one thing this back to school at 44 thing has taught me is age doesn't matter, until it does- lol. My class mates range in age from 18- 61- the nature of technical college. Sometimes the young ones have the advantage, sometimes the older- wisdom of experience and all that. However, I beat the heck outta my body back when I thought I was bullet proof. 16 hours a day on a catcher/processor up in Alaska gave me arms that get all tendinitis-y and carpel tunnel-y real quick. Back and knees got wreaked from 10 years of Rugby, plus all sorts of other stuff. So, I hear ya, I am sure at 56 I will be longing for 44- but, hopefully I'll be done building this loft by then


----------



## NayNay

Ok- Just in for a break, and needed to post some pics/get some stuff listed on Ebay, so, here is the loft as of right now. More will be done after I do some income generating activities-lol.


----------



## NayNay

Oh- and explaination- 3 2x2 windows across the top, and that crazy series of ladders in the middle will accommodate access to aviary, trap above that, window above that. Next, frame door, one side window, and the rear vents.


----------



## Wingsonfire

It looks very nice, very nice


----------



## NayNay

Ok- Here is what else I got done today- framing the window for the far wall, and framing in the back. Tomorrow, I'll frame the door, and be done with all that. Then, onward to slappin on the siding- Ye-Haw!


----------



## NayNay

And here are the rear vents....


----------



## Pip Logan

Looks good NayNay!


----------



## NayNay

The windows on the high wall will be covered in hardware cloth, and will open, so, I am hoping that this provides good ventilation- without drafts. The elusive equation.


----------



## billyr70

Great work. Siding and roof will be a breeze now. Get ready to sit back and watch your baby's fly....


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> Great work. Siding and roof will be a breeze now. Get ready to sit back and watch your baby's fly....


I'm ready Now! LOL. But, yes, you are right, easy breezy for the duration.


----------



## birdkeeper

your loft is looking really nice!!! I am sure the birds will be happy as soon as they get in there.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If you don't heat the loft there will be no draft. A draft will only occur when you bring cold air into a heated loft.


Well, that is reassuring. I read a bunch of stuff about ventilation, and all I got out of it was that drafts were more like wind, and ventilation was the air being exchanged. And ya know, hot air rises, exits up top, place low and high vents on opposite walls, etc etc. There was something about the outside air coming in, and being warmed by the heat of the pigeons, then exiting. 

Several people recommended putting the low vents under the perches- which was counter-intuitive for me, but I did set it up that way in the end. 

I am assuming that no matter how much research and thinkin it through I do, I will still end up changing stuff after it is "done".


----------



## NayNay

Bam- after school yesterday in just an hour, I got this much plywood up. No school today, so, Turbo time!


----------



## Ashby Loft

Looking good. But I have to say (joking and lightheartedly)..... This is the slowest Turbo build I have ever seen.


----------



## NayNay

12 Volt Man said:


> Looking good. But I have to say (joking and lightheartedly)..... This is the slowest Turbo build I have ever seen.


Dude- I totally know! I sure thought it would go a Lot faster, LOL. One of my personality flaws is overconfidence with regards to what can be done in a given time period. But, on the other hand, it is going faster than a few other loft builds on here that did not claim turbo status 

I just told my "construction consultant" that my plan was to finish it today, and she just laughed.  . So, we'll see how far I get.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Just looked back at my loft build thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-37634.html Mine took from July 4th till July 12th (2009). That seemed like it took forever. 

But..... in reality it's still not done  Need nest box fronts STILL! 

I do like watching these builds, makes me want another one. But that won't fly at my house. 

Make them bigger than you think you'll need. You ALWAYS want more!


----------



## NayNay

That looks really nice. I was going to build one about that size, but took the advice of so many saying to go bigger than you think you want, so mine is 7x11.

Yours is officially turbo- that is how fast I thought mine would be. But, it'll be done soon, either way, semi turbo  given my age and the amount of pain swinging the hammer causes me, it still is kinda turbo- crippled up middle aged lady turbo.  . Plus, I have done 98% solo, which feels good in my head, but not in my body.  But, when it is done, I'll be able to relax and enjoy the birds, and it'll all be worthwhile.


----------



## Ashby Loft

It is rewarding to fly the birds, watch and care for them. Keep at it! It's looking good so far!


----------



## 2TheWire

NayNay said:


> Bam- after school yesterday in just an hour, I got this much plywood up. No school today, so, Turbo time!


hey naynay are you running them plywood joints horizontal? might pose as a potential leak as rain water runs down the walls..if there butted up flush as can be with some caulking and paint youll be alright. Just lookin out for ya =)


----------



## swagg

Its looking good, and will be done before you know it  And hey Turbo is a speed, even if your a snail


----------



## NayNay

2TheWire said:


> hey naynay are you running them plywood joints horizontal? might pose as a potential leak as rain water runs down the walls..if there butted up flush as can be with some caulking and paint youll be alright. Just lookin out for ya =)


Ah- good point. They are fitting together pretty dang tight, but I get what you are saying for sure- esp since "sideways rain" is one of our most common types of rain up here. I am planning on staining the exterior with some nice bargain priced gray tinted stain I got- which won't seal up the joints at all. Maybe I'll hose test it first.


----------



## swagg

Maybe just get some wood glue and seal the joints as you go. That would be your best bet at this point


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Fill them with painters caulk before you paint, or run strips across them with caulk behind them.


yeah, I was thinkin the strips might be nice- kind of decorative, and in the contrasting stain color I got for the trim. I was just out there finishing the rear wall, and I realized that the front and rear eaves will offer a lot of protection- esp with a rain gutter- which I plan to hook up to a rain barrel. Right now, it's all about getting it good enough for birds to move in (4 Gorgeous babies arrived today, and are living in my sunroom in a great big bird cage that I got for free off of craigslist with the intention of using it for settling). So, the stain process will wait until summer when I have more time. Right now, it's walls,(nearly done- could be done tonight..) roof,(tomorrow?) door, hardware cloth over the window openings, section off one section, and put up a few quick and easy perches. (Thursday, when I don't have school?)

In short, it's turbo time!


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The only thing turbo about your loft is the birds getting there. Turbo birds. LOL


Heck I'll take turbo birds over a turbo loft build any day!


----------



## NayNay

Hey, get to work, we want our loft!


----------



## NayNay

Here is what I got done today- believe it or not, I ran out of nails before I ran out of daylight!


----------



## NayNay

My awesome scrap pile- perches just waiting to be built.


----------



## billyr70

Very nice. I like the looks of it.


----------



## swagg

Where did you get all the different strips of plywood?


----------



## NayNay

You got questions- I got answers-
Strips of plywood- A guy here has a contract to make crates or something for a local company. He buys 1/2 in CDX ply sheets, and then cuts 13" off to satisfy the needs of his project. Then he sells the 13"x8' pieces for a buck a board- so, it's like paying 4 bucks for a sheet- a huge savings, and they fit nicely in my car-lol.

The bird is a racer, both parents are Ganus Grizzles (as in banded and from Ganus) and belong to Akbird here on the forum.

And bird pics- of course- here is the nest mate of the other G.G.









and 2 others I got Akbird to add to the box when he did his 10 buck a bird loft reduction.


----------



## PigeonVilla

NayNay said:


> You got questions- I got answers-
> Strips of plywood- A guy here has a contract to make crates or something for a local company. He buys 1/2 in CDX ply sheets, and then cuts 13" off to satisfy the needs of his project. Then he sells the 13"x8' pieces for a buck a board- so, it's like paying 4 bucks for a sheet- a huge savings, and they fit nicely in my car-lol.
> 
> The bird is a racer, both parents are Ganus Grizzles (as in banded and from Ganus) and belong to Akbird here on the forum.
> 
> And bird pics- of course- here is the nest mate of the other G.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 others I got Akbird to add to the box when he did his 10 buck a bird loft reduction.


Beautiful birds , that was a great deal you got there on looks alone .


----------



## NayNay

Thanks-I sure do like em. I could sit and stare all day!


----------



## NayNay

Sunny today, after torrential rain yesterday- and I was peppy! So, here ya go- just picture it with a roof and some trim, and it'll look less "boxy".


----------



## NayNay

The front- window spaces will be bigger, I still need to trim the Ply, and cut out the holes for the aviary and trap.









Side/rear- big window for future access to a big flying aviary for the breeders to hang out in.









Inside- lots of interior work to do, but that'll be fun. right?


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Cutting out those vents will be difficult. If you can pull the section of plywood off, you can mark the openings with a pencil then cut it out. If you can't drill pilot holes from the inside in each corner. Then you can easily cut out all of those little vent holes.
Jmho
Wayne


----------



## NayNay

Wayne Johnson said:


> Cutting out those vents will be difficult. If you can pull the section of plywood off, you can mark the openings with a pencil then cut it out. If you can't drill pilot holes from the inside in each corner. Then you can easily cut out all of those little vent holes.
> Jmho
> Wayne


I think I'll be ok- I'm just cutting out the larger portion in the middle of each vent area- I think they are 6"x11"- and I have a sawzall. It's my only option at this point, cuz those boards are nailed on good. I considered doing the cut outs prior to nailing the boards up, but my carpenter friend advised me against it. But, thanks for the advice- I like to hear everything that people have to say- ears open always.


----------



## swagg

Yeah just use the sawzall. Just get the blade running and the hold it along on of the 2*4's framing the vent opening. It will cut like a breeze.....


----------



## PigeonVilla

Just a sugestion but if you were to use that asphalt type roll stuff it will eliminate your problem with leakage between your plywood outside walls and its not that costly .Eliminates painting as well .


----------



## NayNay

PigeonVilla said:


> Just a sugestion but if you were to use that asphalt type roll stuff it will eliminate your problem with leakage between your plywood outside walls and its not that costly .Eliminates painting as well .


I bought some stainable wood putty yesterday- was on sale, and seemed like a decent solution. 
However, now that all my friends want to rent out the loft as cheap housing, I am thinkin I can fit 5 or 10 of them in the way back- the tar paper would give the encampment the perfect "Modern Depression Shanty Town" look-LOL. Dang- I would do it in a Heartbeat if I lived out in the county where people mind their own business. But, I am in town, nice 1/3 acre lot, but neighbors would notice and complain to the city, I am sure- unless I build shanty towns for them as well, and we all agree to keep it under wraps.


----------



## Wingsonfire

NayNay said:


> I bought some stainable wood putty yesterday- was on sale, and seemed like a decent solution.
> However, now that all my friends want to rent out the loft as cheap housing, I am thinkin I can fit 5 or 10 of them in the way back- the tar paper would give the encampment the perfect "Modern Depression Shanty Town" look-LOL. Dang- I would do it in a Heartbeat if I lived out in the county where people mind their own business. But, I am in town, nice 1/3 acre lot, but neighbors would notice and complain to the city, I am sure- unless I build shanty towns for them as well, and we all agree to keep it under wraps.


Its too late to overlap that now but I think it would have looked nice that way, a 1 or 2 inch overlap would have given it some character ? I would go that route for now with the wood putty and paint it but I would put up some vinyl siding later on or even better cedar shingles/shakes hardie board etc etc and it will look mucho nice, don't get me wrong it looks great now... Craigslist baby


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Paintable caulking is much easier than wood putty. Get the tubes a caulking gun. You're going to stain/paint anyway.


----------



## rpalmer

Wayne Johnson said:


> Paintable caulking is much easier than wood putty. Get the tubes a caulking gun. You're going to stain/paint anyway.


In time wouldn't the caulk sorta get loose and then the birds could possibly eat some? Based on that thought I think wood putty would be the way to go. But hey.. I'm not a builder.


----------



## NayNay

That overlap idea is a good one! coulda been tricky to get em on their straight tho. I set the bottom board on top of 2 nails placed where I wanted the planks to start, to hold them in place while I made sure they were level. Then the next ones were easy to stack on top of the previous row. 

As for caulk/vs putty- I find caulk to be unruly- I don't have "the touch" with a caulk gun. But I am wicked good with a putty knife, and kinda enjoy it. Besides, there actually are not that many gaps. Mostly they lined up really well.

And I'd love to find some cheap siding- but I'd have to use it to finish the sunroom! It's just clad in T-111 right now- and I haven't even drywalled it. Kinda ran out of steam. Well, didn't have enough money for the siding- drywall is cheap.


----------



## NayNay

I did get all the rafters cut last night, nailed 2 in place, cleaned up that mossy roofing- and of course it rained over night -just drizzle, but still. Oh well, is what it is. The inside will dry out whenever the roof is done.


----------



## rpalmer

NayNay said:


> I did get all the rafters cut last night, nailed 2 in place, cleaned up that mossy roofing- and of course it rained over night -just drizzle, but still. Oh well, is what it is. The inside will dry out whenever the roof is done.


Where's the pictures? I don't see the pictures.


----------



## NayNay

They're coming- I didn't bother with a 2 rafter shot, but I am heading to finish the roof now, and will post pics later. Only drizzle today, so, Once the roof is up the inside should dry out quick.


----------



## NayNay

Ok, well today I ended up doing nothing at all for the loft. Too busy working on maintaining my lavish lifestyle. Well, actually I did get some goodies from the recycled building supply place- misc freebies, a rain barrel for only $3.50, a nice metal scraper for a buck, can of paint for the trim for a buck, and 2 bucks for some caulk. Yep, I am using my arch nemesis, the caulk gun to fill gaps. After I filled the roof holes the other day, I used up the rest of that tube filling cracks, so, I figured I'd just finish the remaining gaps off with the caulk gun. See? I'm not as stubborn as I seem. 

Yesterday, I stained the exterior with opaque stain- another cheapy from the ReStore. It was a whole gallon, but man, the wood sucked it up, and in the end, I was scraping the can dry to finish. 

Oh, and I cut the excess off the front windows too. Now, those boards that look all sticky out-y don't have any gaps, they just refused to lay flat due to some warping.  Good thing Funky doesn't negate Functional.









It's comin together- the end is near....Prepare yourself for pictures of me sitting there in a comfy chair, with my E-cig and Gatorade, watching the birds fly, with tennis ball handy in case I see a hawk.


----------



## Pip Logan

That's comin along nicely!


----------



## newtopidgeons

Looking good


----------



## Ashby Loft

Getting closer!


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would take some 2x4s, and rip them on a table saw, about 1/2" thick, you could get 6 from one 2x4 Put them around the loft cracks then run a bead of caulk around the top of each strip to turn the water. This would be a minimal cost and really improve the look of the loft and paint the same color as the loft, so they don't stand out.


Well, that would look nice, but for now, I'm just gonna let it be. I'll be doing trim work later. Besides- no table saw.  I caulked the gaps, so no water will be coming in through the walls. In fact, it rained the other day and no water came in- even before I caulked. So, since the aviary, landing board and trap will be on the front, the final look hasn't really been established anyway. Once the functional stuff is finished, I'll doll it up a bit. Regardless, that table saw trick is a good one, thanks for the idea. I think one of my pals has a table saw, and that could be a handy trick to use sometime.


----------



## NayNay

12 Volt Man said:


> Getting closer!


Yep- and today is a super Turbo day, so, expect more pics later- unless I pass out from exhaustion!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

wow nay seems we are both on turbo looks as if we are neck and neck !!1 you just might get in before me but has been fun watching the race and participating in it. 


http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> wow nay seems we are both on turbo looks as if we are neck and neck !!1 you just might get in before me but has been fun watching the race and participating in it.
> 
> 
> http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT




LOL- I love it - but are we in "Old Birds" or Young Birds" ? 

Shady- yeah good point re the delamination of the layers of Ply. Fortunately mine is all "uppy downy", no angled piece to get mangled. It may not be gorgeous, or spectacular, but I actually have had 3 serious inquiries from friends and friends of friends who want to live it it.  So, I must be doing something right.  - and or everyone I know is more poor than me. It's all relative isn't it? I stopped saying "It can't get much worse than this" a long time ago, cuz whenever I did, It sure enough did get worse.


----------



## NayNay

Ok, the spirit was willing, but my body was weak. Still I got a lot done, and will finish up in the morning-lol. Finish up enough to be ready for when the post office calls and asks me to come get the new babies.

I made a door- took way too long, but I made a door!









Gotta do 3 more of these...









And I'll need to finish off the divider.....


----------



## NayNay

Here is my perch plan- I tried to combine the benefits of the box perch, with the ability to scrape the poop over the back ledge- over which I hope the birds will hang their rumps so it falls into a tray, while being super fast and easy to build like a T perch. 

So, I build these, with staggered heights.....









And then I can nail them together easily in series, as wide as I want. In this case, I think this unit will be either 3 or 4 wide, which means 15-20 perches.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Great job so far !! Looks like you will be ready for some birds real soon.


----------



## rpalmer

You are making good progress and doing good. I do think though that the sweetness of the price of your plywood will be replaced with the bitterness of needing to make untimely repairs. Don't wait too long to get your siding covered with "something". Take care.


----------



## NayNay

rpalmer said:


> You are making good progress and doing good. I do think though that the sweetness of the price of your plywood will be replaced with the bitterness of needing to make untimely repairs. Don't wait too long to get your siding covered with "something". Take care.


Dang- I hope that you are wrong about this. In my experience it takes a long time for Ply to die, even when completely exposed to the elements. For example, I have a piece of Ply that I propped up against the end of our chicken run 5 years ago to provide them with some shade. It is unpainted, edges exposed to rain and snow- and still in the same condition as the day I leaned it against the run. So, I figure I am way ahead of my usual techniques by actually painting this bad boy-lol. I guess I'll take my chances for the time being, but monitor the situation to see if it turns out that I am wrong wrong wrong. And I'll throw some more caulk on the joints, just for fun....


----------



## NayNay

Ok, you spooked me enough for me to do a little research....Here is what I found.

"CDX plywood is the strongest of all the plywood types. It is made with waterproof glue under intense pressure. Each individual veneer is compressed perpendicular to the previous one, giving it incredible strength. It's not pretty plywood. It contains knots and fillers, but is not used where it is visible, or without a coat of paint. The "X" means that it can be used on exterior applications if properly sealed."


----------



## newtopidgeons

NayNay said:


> Ok, you spooked me enough for me to do a little research....Here is what I found.
> 
> "CDX plywood is the strongest of all the plywood types. It is made with waterproof glue under intense pressure. Each individual veneer is compressed perpendicular to the previous one, giving it incredible strength. It's not pretty plywood. It contains knots and fillers, but is not used where it is visible, or without a coat of paint. The "X" means that it can be used on exterior applications if properly sealed."


And the one thats peeling in the picture looks like the nice ''inside'' grade, I think it is BC.


----------



## NayNay

newtopidgeons said:


> And the one thats peeling in the picture looks like the nice ''inside'' grade, I think it is BC.


Peeling? Not sure what you are referring to....But all the Ply is CDX, that much I know.


----------



## newtopidgeons

NayNay said:


> Peeling? Not sure what you are referring to....But all the Ply is CDX, that much I know.


I meant the one Shady posted, not on your loft sorry.


----------



## NayNay

Oh- I gottcha. Yeah, that was ugly.


----------



## RodSD

I think plywoods are rated as well whether it can withstand moisture/water right as in exterior grade?


----------



## NayNay

RodSD said:


> I think plywoods are rated as well whether it can withstand moisture/water right as in exterior grade?


From what I read, the answer is "kinda"-lol. But in this case, it is intended for exterior use if painted or covered with siding. It's about both the quality of the wood in each layer, as well as the glue. The "C" and "D" refer to the grade of each side of the panel so, in this case, one side is lower quality than the other.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- I managed to get the loft itself predator proof, and one section "bird ready" .
Here are my newest additions giving their new digs a looksie. 









And here they are a day later, after deciding who goes where. They must not read "pigeon talk", and or missed the memo regarding 1 1/2 perches per bird- esp the 3 sharing one perch! I imagine as they get older they will share less, and spread out more.










I still have a lot to do, but it is super nice to have these guys in the loft. Luckily, they don't seem to mind construction noise.


----------



## Fly_high

Very Nice NayNay.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Wow....nice set up


----------



## rpalmer

NayNay, If I knew I had those good looking birds waiting for me I would have buster a grape getting the loft ready for them. Very nice Sir!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

umm birds in the loft check me out nay nay


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

great work nay nay what about a landing board and trap!!!!


----------



## NayNay

I know, I know- I gotta get my second wind for the twelfth time on this project. I can't go at it all day every day like I used to. 12 years as a bus driver made me soft! But, I was in denial about all that when I started, hence the misnomer "Turbo Loft Build"-lol. It coulda been turbo if I built it 15 years ago.


----------



## rpalmer

NayNay said:


> I know, I know- I gotta get my second wind for the twelfth time on this project. I can't go at it all day every day like I used to. 12 years as a bus driver made me soft! But, I was in denial about all that when I started, hence the misnomer "Turbo Loft Build"-lol. It coulda been turbo if I built it 15 years ago.


My ex brother-in law spent a year or two on combat duty in Viet-Nam. He said driving a school bus in Toledo made Viet-Nam seem like a cake walk.


----------



## NayNay

rpalmer said:


> My ex brother-in law spent a year or two on combat duty in Viet-Nam. He said driving a school bus in Toledo made Viet-Nam seem like a cake walk.


Dang! I guess that explains a lot with regards to me not working there anymore. When you get to the point where you keep thinking "Maybe I'll disconnect the GPS/radio, and just keep driving....and driving...and never come back." Or "I sure do wish there was a nice size cliff around here somewhere..." It's time to move on. It's way more stressful than people realize. But, it does make your body soft. The first clue is when you are in training and it's time to order your uniform- They tell you to order a few sizes larger than you normally wear, cuz you'll "grow into them".


----------



## billyr70

Great job NayNay, i think you have one of the best looking lofts on here. Some of my favorite lofts that i have visited aren't always the most text book. I have been in some very old lofts and when you walk down the hall way you would have to hold on to a wall because the floor was leaning like a old house.  Some of those old lofts are still standing and kick but in races all the time.  Its like a race car, pretty doesn't always win, matters whats under the hood.


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> Great job NayNay, i think you have one of the best looking lofts on here. Some of my favorite lofts that i have visited aren't always the most text book. I have been in some very old lofts and when you walk down the hall way you would have to hold on to a wall because the floor was leaning like a old house.  Some of those old lofts are still standing and kick but in races all the time.  Its like a race car, pretty doesn't always win, matters whats under the hood.


Thanks Billy- I have always been more about function than form, what's under the hood, rather than how it looks. I have a buddy that used to have an old sheriff's car that he bought at auction- all the muscle car guys would make fun of his ratty lookin ride- and then they would eat his dust. 

So, I'm makin it so it works for me and for the health of my birds, and their ability to train well and race well-while being resourceful due to my meager income. No matter how broke I am, I still need a reason to get up and keep going. Life is for living, experiencing, enjoying- even when you are in the lower tenth of the tax bracket-lol. Besides, it is my responsibility as a mother to create the memories that my son will cherish, and one thing we are both passionate about is animals. So, it is a hobby that we can share that is more wholesome than killing each other playing Halo and Laser tag. 

I hate how this recession is affecting the children most of all. My son's friends coming over and telling me that their parents are fighting about money all the time, and they are afraid that they will lose their house- it's heartbreaking. So, I cruise craigslist for odd jobs I can do, free stuff I can use, and super cool toys that people are selling to pay their bills. Just got my son an electric dirt bike for 50 bucks- they sell new for $400 . My son is super stoked, and will have an awesome summer riding that thing. Gotta make those memories while we can.


----------



## billyr70

Sounds like you got your stuff together NayNay.... You think like me, lol... SCARY.. Good for you taking care of your son like you do.


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> Sounds like you got your stuff together NayNay.... You think like me, lol... SCARY.. Good for you taking care of your son like you do.


Scary in a good way, LOL. All my best friends are some kinda crazy. I kinda don't trust "normal" folks- cuz I know they are very likely to be putting up a false front to keep up with the Joneses and all that. Life is way to short to care about the superficial. I like folks who walk their talk, keep it real, and are not afraid to be exactly who they are. Pretense is a colossal waste of time- plus totally annoying,lol.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- I made some progress today.
Here is the top of the trap/sputnik









And here is the base- tomorrow I will nail it in,attach the legs, assemble the middle portion, and hopefully it'll be bird ready by the end of the day. Underneath will be bark mulch on top of the cardboard- kinda like a litter box that I can rake out from time to time and throw on the compost heap.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

WOW! A giant Sputnik. Maybe you could call it Sky Lab.


----------



## newtopidgeons

Poop is deffinantly going to clog up in there. I would use wood or larger spacing wire, not screen. I was hard headed and got poo all over me chaning my 1/4x1/4 screen to 1/2x1'' wire. If you can cut that screen with a knife, racoons will get in also.


----------



## NayNay

Wayne Johnson said:


> WOW! A giant Sputnik. Maybe you could call it Sky Lab.


I know- totally! I was thinking of it a "Super Sputnik"- It's a bird, it's a plane, it's Super Sputnik!

Hmmm, as for the 1/4 in hardware cloth, it's 19 gauge- same as what I ended up using on my chicken run, and the ***** never got through that. Good point on the poop though. But, I'm hardheaded too- plus it's what I have at the moment-lol- so I'll use it, see if it's a problem, and if it is, jump off that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

nay nay how was your day productive I hope


----------



## NayNay

Been pretty darn productive. Jumped over any obstacle that got in my way, and after this message, I will be able to put in 4 more hours of work- if I need it.

Not so productive in the "getting caught up on my homework" dept, but maybe later. This quarter I unofficially changed my major from Civil Engineering to Pigeon Racing. So, instead of learning autocad and surveying, I learned a lot about loft design and construction, and the care and training of pigeons. Ooops. What can I say? The pigeons were more interesting. I did get to use some of my newly acquired math skills to calculate the protein,fat, and fiber of the homemade pigeon food I mixed up -lol.


----------



## brown7683

Hey Nay just wanted see how close ya getting on loft. I am hoping to get walls and ceiling framed up this weekend and maybe even start putting up some walls. Still shooting for end of month to have it done if money holds up i think i can do it.


----------



## NayNay

Well, I'm making progress, and taking pictures, but haven't posted any. Maybe later tonight- or tomorrow. Thank God I don't need to buy any materials, and am all stocked up on everything I need, cuz it has been a financially challenging month. 

Anyway, The "Super Sputnik" is nearly done- need to finish the trap part, and attach it to the aviary part. I wanted the birds to be able to check it out though, so today I put the drop down door on the front, and just covered where the trap is going to be. I thought they'd charge right in there to check it out, but I had to go grab a few and toss them in to get them all to understand why there was an opening in the wall- lol. I need to do a lot of little stuff, and also build one divider and sliding door. But it's close to done, and really close to functionally done! I have school til the 20th, and need to catch up so I can pass. After that, more time for pigeons, more time to make money. 

It sounds like you are keeping your momentum up, which is the key- just keep chuggin along. Mine has taken me a lot longer than I thought it would, but I have basically built a small house, so, actually, that's pretty quick. I am happy with how it is turning out, and feel like I did a good job for a newbie that likes to scavenge materials-lol.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- here's the start of the aviary, with trap set on top to check the fit.









A little further along...


----------



## NayNay

My "custom" feeders made out of ice cube trays, and "custom" waterer made outta an old plastic tool caddy.


----------



## NayNay

The birds checking out their new outdoor space..


----------



## billyr70

Looks great. I like the feeder idea, simple to clean


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The feeder will allow poop to get in the feed and contaminate it, I see a bird standing on top of it in the pic. Not good. Would you like your family members pooping in your plate at the supper table.


LOL- so far, only a few have actually hopped in. most stand there next to it and eat. A few perch on the edge- no poop danger there. However, I am aware of the possibility, and can easily add a cover if needed.

As for the trap- I'm glad you mentioned it- I'll take a looksie today before I "set it in stone", and make some adjustments if needed. I did originally frame the wall for a drop trap to be built into it, so, I can cut out a hunk of wall if needed.


----------



## billyr70

Give it a try and see how it works, you may find it will work just fine. 

Shady is your real name Richard/Dick?  You remind me of a guy i knew named Dick! I saw your video and you look exactly like him.


----------



## Greek Boy

NayNay- your loft looks good and I especially like your young team of homers. But i must agree with Gary about your feeders getting droppings on their feed. I would get that trap finished because those youngsters are going to be strong on the wing as each day goes by. The grizzles look like a nice pair. Are they nestmates? Anyway you are on your way to flying real soon. I wish you good luck with your new loft and team.-Nick..


----------



## NayNay

Actually- two of the grizzles are nestmates (The one with a lot of white, and one of the more "grizzled" ones) , and there is another that came from the same breeder- along with the indigo. The other ten birds came from Ace in the Hole.

The first four became family pets- and too strong on the wing - while living in a great big bird cage while waiting for me to get the loft done. Some of the other ten will be my breeding stock, and I need to resist the urge to fly them. So, I'll only be flying about 6 birds total- and yes, they will be trap training soon. Really soon, trap going in tomorrow. 

As for the feeders- yeah, no worries. Nobody has pooped in the feed yet, but I know it is only a matter of time. The problem is they are going through some pecking order stuff, and a few are pushing the others around. I have noticed when I used a covered feeder before, that the meek birds were afraid of being that vulnerable- still happens with the waterer. But, I'll be dividing them into 2 groups soon, which should ease up some of the tension.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Your loft is almost finished and is looking nice but I will have to agree with the feeders and getting those 6 birds that you plan on flying ASAP or you may be just down to the ones that you have captive, you need to get a mentor if at all possible, I think you said you were going to join a club, they should have one or two willing to help you out??? The fist year is tough for sure and the second may not be much better with new people that have not flown before or have not had racers...


----------



## NayNay

Wingsonfire said:


> Your loft is almost finished and is looking nice but I will have to agree with the feeders and getting those 6 birds that you plan on flying ASAP or you may be just down to the ones that you have captive, you need to get a mentor if at all possible, I think you said you were going to join a club, they should have one or two willing to help you out??? The fist year is tough for sure and the second may not be much better with new people that have not flown before or have not had racers...


Yup, I do have a club to join, but it has a whopping 3 members! But, they are running a 4H program, and as soon as school is out, and I have the time- I am going to be the biggest kid in 4H-lol. Learn along with the kids.


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay said:


> Yup, I do have a club to join, but it has a whopping 3 members! But, they are running a 4H program, and as soon as school is out, and I have the time- I am going to be the biggest kid in 4H-lol. Learn along with the kids.


Nice!!


______


----------



## NayNay

Yeah, pretty cool idea. A good way to start a new generation in the sport. They are going to have their own little race series between OB and YB, and then show their birds at the County Fair in August. Most of the kids are doing it one loft style- the Prez of the club lets them each have a little spot for their birds, and they take turns cleaning. But some of the kids have their own lofts at home too.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Naynay,
How's your project? Almost done?


----------



## NayNay

Yeah- I'm just bogged down by dealing with a broken down car, and all that kind of fun stuff. Might finish the trap tonight so I can install tomorrow.


----------



## NayNay

Dang has life ever been kickin me in the head the last week. Ok, Trap is done. landing board still needs to be hinged and latched, but at least now I am good to go to do some trap training- and find out if my trap is too close to the wall, etc etc. I figure if they want to eat- and they always seem to want to eat- then they will drop on down.


----------



## NayNay

View of the door- simple slider- and doorway to "Super Sputnik" the first 2 times I had to toss a few birds in to get them out there. Now they trot on out and enjoy the sunshine- esp on bath day. Which also took them a ridiculously long time to figure out! My son's Fav bird, Rico was the brave first bather, but soon thereafter we had rub-a-dub dub, 8 birds in the tub- which is all that could fit, lol.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

looking good nay nay good size landing board there.well life is good family excited about birds this is a wonderful life I will post some pics later of my kit(first responders)lol


----------



## Ashby Loft

Looking good.


----------



## birdkeeper

It is finally coming along for you and looks great!


----------



## billyr70

Very nice, i think i could live in there NayNay.


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> Very nice, i think i could live in there NayNay.


Well, you are the 4th person who has mentioned that. Time to start a modern day Hoover-ville,or Hippy Commune! I could fit about 5 of these out in the way back of my 1/3 acre lot. Plus my treehouse is totally livable as well. All I need is a couple of composting toilets, a few small wood stoves, and some extension cords!


----------



## billyr70

And a Beer cooler.


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> And a Beer cooler.


Ah yes, of course! That's a given.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- started trap training, so I had to build a settling cage/training basket....










I picked out some potential flyers to test the trap. One superstar hopped through instantly- 3 others followed soon thereafter, and then there were 3 that wandered around wondering where everyone went, lol. They eventually figured it out. It was pretty funny watching them. You could see the little wheels turning in their head, then they'd go "naw, I'm sure the other birds didn't just hop down through that thing....But where did they go?" .LOL.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- I also did a complete cleaning today- which was pretty easy, actually. My perches make it so most of the cleanup is on "aisle 7"- lol- the 2x4 along the bottom of the wall. So, it's mostly a quick scoop and done. That's been my focus before- but they all get so dang freaked out and flying all over, that I waited until today when I locked everyone out of the loft to scrape the floors. Not bad, and pretty quick. Then I was able to start work on the other divider. 
I also put in my "found on a free pile" potting bench that I use to store feed and supplies. 










So, it's all coming together turbo slowly but surely. 
Meanwhile- they sure are nice little dudes to hang out with.


----------



## NayNay

Got em up on the landing board again today, and this time they hopped right through the trap liketty split.


----------



## Pip Logan

I'm glad your enjoying it!!


----------



## NayNay

Yup- It's my sanctuary from the rest of the world. I enjoy my time with them even more than I thought i would.


----------



## NayNay

Ok, it's been a while- not much to post, since it's essentially done- just little bits and pieces. 
I finally did the cut outs for the rear vents, and popped them in. I know it's tacky to hold them in with random hunks of plywood, but what can I say? I am what I am.  . The important thing is _they let air in, and create a nice flow._ Back when I worked killing fish in Alaska on a factory trawler, my foreman used to tell the girls that got up early to put their make-up on "This ain't no freaking fashion show!"- the fish didn't care- and neither do the pigeons. Function first.


----------



## NayNay

Last weekend, I had the pleasure of meeting 2 of PT's finest- Marvin, and Derrik. They drove up from Seattle, gave me loads of advice, some gorgeous breeders, and finished off my procrastinated and not yet done nest boxes for me. Marvin gave me a mated pair, and before I had even picked out the rest of the birds I wanted, those 2 birds were busy breeding me a late hatch!They know the routine for sure.

Since then, it's been "The Pigeon Dating Game"- No nest fronts, just letting the cocks set up housekeeping and woo the hens. 

Later I will do some with nest box fronts for a more calculated breeding experience, but this go 'round I'll see how the birds do at choosing good mates for themselves. Already a few love connections out there- and a few of the younger cocks that are uncertain of themselves, playing the wallflower at the big dance. Yeah, they were struttin their stuff before, but now that it's time to make a move, they are hiding out on the perches, lol. 

Anyway- big thanks to Marvin and Derrick- they are the real deal- good pigeon people. 









That little indigo snuck into the section-I guess she wanted to be in the photo.  The rest are the breeders from Marvin and Derrick, checking out the new digs- as are these...


----------



## NayNay

Next up in not so turbo loft land- I need to add that big flight aviary I was planning for "later". I am in the position of having 22 prisoners now, and with 2 sections. I need more space, both logistically- as well as for fresh air and sunshine for the prisoners. They currently have access to the super sputnik, but my club pres gave me 8 late hatch that I would like to train- along with the late hatch I get out of the birds from Marvin and Derrick. So, I want my racing section to be just for those 20-ish birds, and will move the YB prisoners to a sheltered flight aviary that can be accessed via the breeding section. That should keep me from losing my mind- or what's left of it- trying to herd pigeons around.


----------



## pigeon is fun

bro, you got some nice birds.


----------



## NayNay

Thanks- just the kindness of good pigeon folk. I'll be sure to keep the tradition alive as I figure out who fits my breeding plans best. Between that, and the fact that they reproduce like bunnies, my pigeon cup will surely runneth over before too long!


----------



## rpalmer

Looking good. It's good that you are "all pumped up". Keep on going.


----------



## Greek Boy

NayNay-the nest boxes look fine as do the birds that you recieved from Marvin and Derrick. What names do Marvin and Derrick post under on Pigeon Talk? Looks like your on your way to having breeders and a nice group of youngsters for your team. Good luck with your new loft and birds.-Nick..


----------



## NayNay

Marvin is "Birdkeeper" Derrick is "Derrick206". Super nice guys, easy going, knowledgeable, and kind to the newbie.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nay Nay, Wouldn't a couple screws hold those vents in place.


Well, that was my original plan, but the metal on those vents is super thick.  I'll caulk and paint, and they will be fine.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I just though most of those type registers have hole already in then. I just don't understand why folks do things the wrong way when its easier to do it the right way. I just think putting 2 screws in each vent would have been a lot easier than cutting and putting all those strips on there, and there would be no painting.


Nope, no screw holes. 
As for "right way" VS "wrong way"- it's very subjective, with too many variables to even calculate. 

The way I chose to secure them was quick and easy. Painting them will be quick and easy- and will happen when other stuff is also being painted- ditto on the caulking. 

Now drilling through extremely thick metal to put those 2 screws in- not easy- Would have meant banging a little dimple in with a nail, hauling out the corded drill, since the cordless would not be up to the job, securing the register, and then drilling a good long time with my collection of funky old bits. 

Instead, all I had to do was grab some scrap that was about the right size, trim it real quick, and bang it into place with a couple of nails. took about half an hour total for all 4.

Anyway, I choose to post the "horrors" of my loft construction methods so that people who do not subscribe to "woodworkers digest" will get a chance to see that even ordinary schmos with a couple of tools and some scrap lumber can build their own loft, and enjoy this hobby. There are lots of really gorgeous loft builds on this site- yours being way at the top Shady- but most of the folks with functional- but ugly, crummy, easily criticized lofts simply don't post pics. 

So, I feel like it is my duty to be the one to brave the ridicule and criticism of the more accomplished craftsmen so that other newbies can see that you don't have to dedicate a year of your life and 3 months wages to building a 4x8 structure with more amenities than most homes for humans in the world in order to enjoy having pigeons. It can be done with a little effort and a couple of bucks by anyone. 

Shady- wait till you see the new aviary I am planning- you'll love it!


----------



## NayNay

Ah Shady- I was joking about you loving it- maybe you will, but I am repurposing a wooden Ikea bedframe I got for free at my recycled building supply, so, I am sure you will find much "wrong" about it. 

My point is that the hobby is about pigeons, and if my loft does the job- safe, happy, healthy birds, then I have built it "right". My goal in this thread is to share my version of "right" with other people of similar means, ability, and mindset. People that want to keep and raise pigeons- and may not feel like they have the money or skills to build a loft. It's simply an alternative.

Yes, I bought birds before I built my loft, which made me work my butt off to get it done in time for their arrival, but I wouldn't build it differently if I had decided to wait this year out, and just build the loft. In fact, my personality kinda requires a little cart before the horse to get me moving. Without knowing the birds were coming, I would have abandoned the project, because I would have felt no pressure to get it done. 

As for pride in workmanship- my pride comes from making something out of nothing. From being resourceful. Penny saved is a penny earned, keeping stuff out of the landfill, etc. 

Now those vents- they may be ugly to a craftsman like yourself, but to me, they are functional, which is all that matters to me. I have no time pressure now, school is out for the summer, the birds are happy, getting plenty of fresh air, so if I wanted to, yep, I could have spent a couple of hours farting around with them, and making them gorgeous. But that just isn't where my passion is. My passion is for the birds. At some point I am going to race pigeons, but at no point am I going to race my loft. So, if my pigeons are happy, I am happy.


----------



## brown7683

Nay I think it looks good you did a good job building loft out of scraps and cheap material. And your right all that matters in the end is it's secure and safe for the birds. You aren't building the loft for no beauty pagents just as long as birds are safe and secure is all that should matter to anyone. I think you done excellent job and I actually got ideas and stuff from you on mine. Well done Nay looks good long as birds happy all that matters who cares what other people think.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I repurposed also. But that is just lazy. Looks like crap for no reason.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hey nay nay I see you doing great with the loft


----------



## pigeon is fun

just do those important things and maybe you can go back to fix the things you like to fix when you have the free time to do it. but yes, if your birds happy, you should be happy, everybody is happy.


----------



## NayNay

Yeah, I just do whatever works for me. Like the song says "You can't please everyone, so you got to please yourself".

I knew posting the vent pics would generate some flames, but I will keep on throwing my "wrong" way pictures up here for the entertainment of the more talented and diligent- and to reassure the folks using old doghouses, shipping crates, pallets, duct tape and baling wire - or whatever that it doesn't have to be pretty, it doesn't have to fly- it just needs to keep the birds safe, healthy, and happy. 

As for ugly- ugly is in the eyes of the beholder. to me, they are just funky, and no big deal. Actually will likely do a better job of dissuading any ***** that start thinking about trying to claw their way in than a couple of screws would.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nah Nah, I was just wondering how long you were going to keep the interest in the birds, since you said that if you didn't get the birds first you would lose interest in the loft and never finish it, if thats the case maybe its a good thing your not spending a lot of time on the loft because it may be empty soon when you lose interest in it. If you can't keep interested long enough to complete the loft, odds are you won't keep interested in keeping the pigeons. I guess thats up to you. I didn't realize that you could take something thats not done properly and call it funky. and that makes it right. I guess that works for me. Wow those vents are great they look funky.


Hmmm, Funny Shady I've been wondering when you are gonna lose interest in loft building- and become interested in pigeons- since I have never actually seen any in any of your lofts.

My point on the whole "cart and the horse" issue is that I work best under pressure. My interest is in the birds, spending time with them, training them, and racing them. I chose to spend my time on my birds and their needs- not on trying to impress people with my woodworking skills. I build lots of stuff for lots of purposes- most of them functional. With my son, we work together to bring his visions to life- catapults, crossbows, solar water heater for our swimming pool, etc etc etc. I do this out of love for my son, and for the joy I get from spending time with him, collaborating with him. The living creatures in my life get more of my time than the inanimate objects. The inanimate objects are a means to an end- time with my family, and God's beautiful creatures. That is my value system, and I stand by it. "To thine own self be true". 

What I am curious about is why you feel such a need to be negative about other people's choices,values, and lifestyles. I have followed your builds, appreciated the craftsmanship you put into your work- but I don't jump in there and say "dude, get a life- they're pigeons! they don't care about all your joinery and fancy do dads- it's all just another place to crap for them!". It is clear that woodworking is your hobby, and you are using it as a crossover to creating gorgeous lofts for your invisible pigeons- great, good for you. But fine woodworking is not my hobby, and never will be. Functional construction from found materials is more my style, and I post this thread to show others that they can build a loft out of lots of things. If they have a passion for pigeons, then building the loft should not get in the way. 

Oh, and by the way, it's Nay Nay dude, not nah nah- or was that some kind of weak jab. I love a weak jab- perfect setup for a right cross. 

And once again shady- your way is not by definition the "right" way. It is just your way, how you would choose to do it. 

The vents are in, the air is flowing- mission accomplished. 

More pics to come of more stuff that is so right and so wrong at the same time. ToMAytoe, ToMahtoe- just slice the dang thing up and put it on a burger, and it'll taste the same.


----------



## newtopidgeons

Nay Nay, I understand your resourcefullness, (i know I didnt spell that right) and I understand you on not having the tools for the job, thats my case evry project.
But one dang sharp drill bit would have saved the day in this case. 
Or a few self tapping screws.
But theyre not coming out now and you could always leave it that way.
It would look better with just screws, is only just my opinion.
And it wont take the funky (resourcefullness) totally away.
They will still be vents you had to make work.


----------



## NayNay

I think I may have found the name for my loft "*The Funkadelic Pigeon Experience*"


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay said:


> I think I may have found the name for my loft "*The Funkadelic Pigeon Experience*"


That's great!


___


----------



## NayNay

Well, I am certain it hasn't been taken-lol.


----------



## NayNay

Ok- I added a semi permanent settling cage up top- I had been just using my training basket, but I wanted something better. Another 30 minute wonder- zip ties and coated wire shelving. Tacked in place with the staple gun for easy removal when it is not needed.


----------



## NayNay

Here's how the pidgies get out to the settling cage- flip down perch/door. 

Open....









Shut....


----------



## Pip Logan

Looking good NayNay!


----------



## NayNay

Pip Logan said:


> Looking good NayNay!


Thanks Pip- I am doing a little experiment today with all the birds in that section to see if they can figure out how to use the trap- with the incentive being access to the aviary. I like to challenge them mentally, and see who is bold, brave, smart, etc.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Just for you, Nay Nay.
> 
> Thanks Shady- really effective use of space- you pack a lot of features into a small loft. Is this the first one? I like the 2 nest boxes at the end. Overall, a nice layout- and the birds look happy.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The second pic is the first loft. The top pic is the new breeding loft aviary. All the birds in the second pic will be gone tomorrow, I traded them all to a guy at the show I'm going to tomorrow for some saddles, I'm only going to keep saddles for show now.


Saddles are super nice, enjoy the show.


----------



## Pip Logan

Shadey can saddles home?


----------



## Pip Logan

Very cool, I've always admired your birds looks.


----------



## NayNay

NayNay said:


> Thanks Pip- I am doing a little experiment today with all the birds in that section to see if they can figure out how to use the trap- with the incentive being access to the aviary. I like to challenge them mentally, and see who is bold, brave, smart, etc.


I'm stoked- most of the birds actually did drop down through the trap just for fun/curiosity/access to the aviary. Then they did it again for the feed call. My trap is not super user friendly- too close to the wall as predicted by other PT members- so, it is a bit of a leap of faith for the birds. But, I have it framed in such a way that I can modify it by essentially adding another opening to the loft- which will actually be better for whenever I get my clock anyway- give me a place for the antennae pad. But it's cool that they just up and did it. Good birdies.


----------



## NayNay

Well, I made a video tour of my loft- figured I'd post it as the grand finale of this thread. After all- no point posting pics of my rain gutters and stuff- though when the final windows and trim are in, I might have to take a "glamor shot" for posterity sake. But, it is functionally done, and I am busy working on the addition- lol. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loqGFvZpoOQ


----------



## birdkeeper

great job on the video! I see that you added another nest box...looks great!


----------



## NayNay

Thanks- It is kinda the bottom version of a penthouse- nicest box, but down low- so i kinda puts the birds in a quandary..... Location is everything in real estate! I took out those box perches too, and will install that other cabinet you guys saw when you were up- it'll fit perfectly. Focusing on the addition though at the moment- the Loft-Iary, LOL- Kinda what we talked about, you guys suggested- plywood and wire walls, a roof- but I will have a small hutch loft at the end too. It is coming along quick. Then I can separate whoever isn't on eggs or flying.


----------



## cbx1013

NayNay:

Congrats, and nice work. You've accomplished a lot on a tight budget, and a tight time frame.

As long as the birds are secure, predator proof, etc.- pretty is as pretty does. Very creative.

cbx


----------



## NayNay

cbx1013 said:


> NayNay:
> 
> Congrats, and nice work. You've accomplished a lot on a tight budget, and a tight time frame.
> 
> As long as the birds are secure, predator proof, etc.- pretty is as pretty does. Very creative.
> 
> cbx


Thanks- I couldn't have said it better myself- you summarized my goals and philosophy well. Plus the birds are happy, and if the birds are happy, I am happy.


----------

